# Alright Which One of You Did It?????



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I know it has to be someone from this forum that stuck this chunk of metal out in the red rocks just to confuse others.

This may be taking trail camera security to a new level.

https://www.foxnews.com/science/mysterious-monolith-discovered-in-utah-rocks


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Dave Bowman.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

The new reduced Grand Staircase boundary :shock:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

It's from the Borg. 

Resistance is futile. 



Or maybe the Democrats placed it out there to bolster the Antiquities act case for returning GSENM to its prior dimensions.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I'm still waiting to hear it was a photoshop prank but if not then I will quickly join The Church of Olibooger, aka the School of Reasonable Conclusions.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

backcountry said:


> I'm still waiting to hear it was a photoshop prank but if not then I will quickly join The Church of Olibooger, aka the School of Reasonable Conclusions.


Ha!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

backcountry said:


> I'm still waiting to hear it was a photoshop prank but if not then I will quickly join The Church of Olibooger, aka the School of Reasonable Conclusions.


I don't think it is a photoshop, as it is in all the news outlets. I remember Oli talking about zombies, but I don't remember any ranting about aliens.

It is the Borg. Prepare to be assimilated.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

A simple GRAMA request should reveal the location to anyone willing to pony up the administrative cost. I can't imagine communications on it are protected from such transparency. If not photoshopped then some artist has more money than brains or knows how to get viral fame.

I'll say the Borg assimilation would be a pretty accurate ending to 2020. As a sci-fi dork they are one of the worst possible scenarios. They even turned Picard.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Some people have already found it on Google Earth. I found the coordinates on the ksl comment board and sure enough, there is the shadow. Pretty cool. Someone, somewhere is saying "Finally, they found it!"


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

If those coordinates are correct then someone will be there within a few days. That's an area that's not hard to access for people in that region.

Makes sense roads would be close if it's an artist.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

It's a portal for beaming an individual into different dimensions. Quantum Leap kind of stuff. I saw it happen to James Kirk and Spock. Scotty needed more dylithiam crystals in order power up the transporter.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Build it, and they will come.........


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Maybe its part of "The Wall" Trump was having built and Biden lovers are beginning to take it down.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Just like any road sign in rural Utah. I predict bullet holes in it by the weekend.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

It’s in Moab. 

Pretty odd thing but I’m sure whomever placed it is getting quite the laugh


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

38°20'35.17"N 109°39'58.11"W










-DallanC


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Heavy D has already posted videos of it yesterday. He had a good video of how it was made. Just aluminum metal that’s been riveted together and cut into the sand stone for anchoring. P ppl


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

It wasn't there in 8/2015 but was in 10/2016 according to google map history. 4+ years... I must be real bored :neutral:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

7MM RELOADED said:


> It wasn't there in 8/2015 but was in 10/2016 according to google map history. 4+ years... I must be real bored :neutral:


So it appeared near the beginning of the Trump administration? So maybe it wasn't the Democrats after all.

Guliani has looked and behaved a lot like an alien as of late. -Ov-


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Similar to the Spiral Jetty in the GSL, an artist at work.
Pretty cool in a strange way.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Definitely interesting. The one caveat being the Spiral Jetty was legally permitted by DNR if I understand correctly.

From what I know about that area and details released so far I'm thinking the monolithic was done without a permit. Given its only a few years old I'm guessing the agency will remove it but only time will tell. That said, the agency would be smart to consider what precedent (obviously not court wise) would be arguable if the agency didn't remove it. 

It the monolith isn't Pandora's Box (free 90 day subscription, but read the fine print) then leaving it could be from a management standpoint.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Artists seem to think it might be the work of a famous sculptor. Question is how did it get out there after he died?

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/11/27/arts/design/john-mccracken-utah-monolith.html


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

As suspected, people already exploring the location. I'm guessing it's removed by the spring. If not the agency will have a mess managing visitation to a canyon that was historically not traveled very often.

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/nov/27/monolith-red-rocks-utah-desert


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

backcountry said:


> As suspected, people already exploring the location. I'm guessing it's removed by the spring. If not the agency will have a mess managing visitation to a canyon that was historically not traveled very often.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/nov/27/monolith-red-rocks-utah-desert


I have to admit that if I was in the Moab area and had the time, I would go check it out right now.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Agreed. This a great time of year to be exploring around Moab as is. 

At a minimum I think the agency (I assume BLM but haven't verified) will have a trail counter installed nearby to gauge popularity.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I am amazed that nobody has graffiti it yet.:shock:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Dunkem said:


> I am amazed that nobody has graffiti it yet.:shock:


I heard some douche tried to tag it but the monolith vaporized him. :laser:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I would imagine that since there was no permit pulled and odds are it is on BLM ground that it will soon be gone.

That is if they can pull it out of the ground and still survive.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I spoke too soon.

The Borg came and got it

https://www.sltrib.com/news/2020/11...yoLlxZ__yWIgxVdU1XxDUeRvBJEmqNhiCu_kfvrMJbOR8

.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

That was fast. It's clearly a time travelers spacecraft. Probably huge on the inside like the tardis.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

It was a probe to determine if there is intelligent life here. 

It came to the conclusion there was not.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

It's sensors work well.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Monolith is now gone.
Somebody wanted their scrap metal back, probably to make a hat out of it.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

https://www.fox13now.com/news/local-news/mystery-of-utahs-disappearing-monolith-explained


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I tip my hat to this group that took it out. Glad someone had the gumption to go and do it.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> I tip my hat to this group that took it out. Glad someone had the gumption to go and do it.


I have to admit I had mixed feelings about its departure. The adult in me agrees with you but that thing sure was a nice diversion and quite an imagination stretcher during a rather dour period of time in this country. For that reason I'm sorry to see it go.

(Or maybe I still want to believe that it blasted off by itself or the Borg came and took it back.  )


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I feel ya, and I get it. I don't necessarily disagree either. It has just become such a pet peeve of mine that people think they need to damage, mark up, destroy, etc. etc. etc. some pretty awesome landscapes we have here in the state. 

This one was pretty benign, and created some interest for the area (for better or worse), but it's more of a principle thing for me. For many reasons, it's a good thing it's gone.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

With knowing the location and looking at it on Google Earth there is a lot to the posted story that I just can't believe. Also from the picture that I saw of how the base was set in I can't imagine that they would push it one way and then another like a loose tooth to get it to fall over. It appeared that the base was sitting in no more than 1" of the sandstone and if it was indeed made of the material that they mention it should of fallen over in a good wind storm. Then when they mentioned rivets, that made me wonder, the pictures that I saw didn't show any marks or areas that were riveted. 

But all is good now, the borg came and got his monitor and took it back home.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

It would have been hilarious if the perps dressed up as aliens or "black ops" guys when they took it away. 

The conspiracy theory crowd would have lost their collective minds.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I think it could easily have been pushed over if it was truly made of aluminum. The one video did the magnetic test and it failed. I'm glad it's gone. That area doesn't need unrelenting pressure from Instagram gumbies.

If it helps....there is a new one in Romania. Looks a little different but I think that's just to mess with us. 

Duct tape those bums folks. Probes are next.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

There was some speculation that is was partially filled with sand or rocks to make more stable against the wind.

Doesn't hurt my feelings a bit that it is gone. Didn't take the Instagram crowd long to trash the place.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

This seems to answer some of the questions.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

That's going to be interesting. Pretty high profile to post under your recognizable base jumping account. Not exactly a common mug on that guy. 

BLM mentioned it was private property even if illegally placed. Wonder if the owner comes forward to claim it with all the issues with the placement.

So many questions but the Borg reveal only what they want.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Abandoned private property, maybe. Nobody is prosecuting these guys for taking this down. Well, let me rephrase that. Nobody SHOULD prosecute these guys for taking that down. 

Unless these were the guys that put it up and played it off otherwise?


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

I’m sure the ‘rivets’ were simple drop in anchors or pins set in the sandstone with a Hilti or something similar. With a little back and forth rocking the pins or the aluminum would easily fatigue and give.
The installation of this monument is no different than drilling a camera box in or cutting branches out/screwing in steps for a tree stand to a publicly owned tree.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I doubt they'll prosecute either just curious as the entire thing keeps getting weirder. It's all very 2020.

BLM might treat it different than a well placed cam as the damage to sandstone is permanent. But to be honest .... who knows how it will be treated. Because nobody goes after the Borg.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

The individual who posted the video isn't exactly clean on the leave no trace etiquette he cited:

https://www.sltrib.com/news/2020/12/01/moabs-mr-slackline-claims/


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Vanilla said:


> Abandoned private property, maybe. Nobody is prosecuting these guys for taking this down. Well, let me rephrase that. Nobody SHOULD prosecute these guys for taking that down.
> 
> Unless these were the guys that put it up and played it off otherwise?


I find their slack-lines strung across the beautiful landscapes graffiti and garbage of sorts... That shouldnt be allowed either.

-DallanC


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

The award for weird 2020 crap may not go to the monolith after all. Can you say airline bathroom steak?

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/tiktoker-backtracks-claiming-grilled-steak-200522204.html


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

A new one in Cali

www.deseret.com/platform/amp/u-s-world/2020/12/2/22149196/utah-monolith-california


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

backcountry said:


> A new one in Cali
> 
> www.deseret.com/platform/amp/u-s-world/2020/12/2/22149196/utah-monolith-california


:shock:

Utah, Romania, California. Resistance is futile.....................................


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

It’s the friggin Russians!


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

It's the illuminaughty.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

backcountry said:


> It's the illuminaughty.


Ha!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)




----------

